# Angeline (John Martyn/Ariel Posen Cover) w/ Strymon Iridium and Two-Rock Studio Signature



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ever since I heard Ariel Posen's version of Angeline, I've wanted to learn it and cover it. Took me a while to work up a version that I'm happy with and I just wanted to share that  

Recording set up was interesting on this one. It was stereo out from my Flint, going direct into a Strymon Iridium and then to Logic through a UA Arrow. And the other out from the Flint went into my Two-Rock Studio Signature. That was recorded with the camera mic of my DSLR and blended in for a room sound. I don't have the space to mic up my amp right now, so the iridium's been awesome. But I'm thinking of getting a mic for the camera to get a better live room sound. And it's been a fun learning experience all the way!

Oh and there's a looping section at the end where I tried out a solo. That was reaaaaaallly fun!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Still loving that 335 @greco 😄


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Good stuff! And that is a very nice tone!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great singing and playing. Good performance. Worthy of any stage.

[For me there is a bit of a disconnect between the guitar (room vibe) and the voice (no room vibe). You can cut the room reverb by isolating the amp mic with a guitar case or two. And you can try to add some room reverb to your voice by backing off the mic. Totally nit-picking here -- just suggestions for things to try.]

Love the improv, bro! Good friggin job!!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Good stuff! And that is a very nice tone!


Thank you! 😄 

I was honestly surprised by how good this "macgyvered" recording situation ended up sounding. The mix of the Two-Rock and the Iridium worked out really well. Definitely gonna be using it again


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Great singing and playing. Good performance. Worthy of any stage.
> 
> [For me there is a bit of a disconnect between the guitar (room vibe) and the voice (no room vibe). You can cut the room reverb by isolating the amp mic with a guitar case or two. And you can try to add some room reverb to your voice by backing off the mic. Totally nit-picking here -- just suggestions for things to try.]
> 
> Love the improv, bro! Good friggin job!!


Heeeey, thank you!  

Yeah, I hear ya. A lot of the guitar room tone is actually coming from the Volante feeding both the Two-Rock and the iridium. The amp wasn't actually mic'ed, it was just the camera mic blended in. But yeah, think I need a bit more room effect on my voice in post. Thank you for that 

Haha, glad you liked the improv! That was a fun and nerve-wracking part. 

I have a few more songs I'm gonna do like this. Some originals and cover some songs I love. Think I'll do Little Red Corvette next. Give it a different spin.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> The amp wasn't actually mic'ed,


I realize that. You can still use something to cut room reverb and resonance. Near the phone, in a corner, on the ceiling, doors open, drawers open, curtains pulled, whatever you got. Worthwhile to experiment. Go from perfectly good to even better. Acoustics can be dramatically changed without spending anything. 😄


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> I realize that. You can still use something to cut room reverb and resonance. Near the phone, in a corner, on the ceiling, doors open, drawers open, curtains pulled, whatever you got. Worthwhile to experiment. Go from perfectly good to even better. Acoustics can be dramatically changed without spending anything. 😄


Definitely! I'm gonna give it a go the next time I record. I already have the next video done, it's an original song of mine. But I'm going to be recording again next weekend. I'm going to try and put this to use then


----------

